
Startups are here to save the world - swohns
http://venturehacks.com/articles/save-the-world?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+venturehacks+%28Venture+Hacks%29
======
Johnabq
Nivi, so true that friction must be lessened all along the startup path in
order to advance the greater good; however, that friction is embodied by
people and their vested interests in promulgating the obstacles to startups.

I believe the way forward is a coordinated effort to help shine greater light
on the visions, struggles, failures and successes of entrepreneurs and their
startups - at the community, statewide and nationwide levels. Normal people
simply must be more aware of the cycle of starting a business, all of the
challenges it entails, and how citizens are ultimately the only ones who have
the power to demand that their representatives, agencies and even corporations
do what is necessary to not only allow, but encourage and shepherd young
businesses. It is ultimately in our fellow citizens’ best interest to actively
insist on not only removing obstacles but also adding rules and actions that
are focused on helping broaden and lengthen the runway for all startups.

The reason friction is so high for startups is akin to the reason our
political system is hopelessly broken, in that lobbyists have bought and
packaged 80% of politicians' votes, with utter disregard for any aspirations
to address the greater good of the average American. Entrenched companies and
the agencies and services that cater to and profit from them have no interest
in allowing healthy competition, unless forced to do so through public outcry.

Thankfully, AngelList, the JOBS Act, Startup America Partnership and many
others factors are quickly leveling the playing field and giving normal
Americans much more transparency and access into the world of startups and
their crucial, integral and growing part to play in the future of our economy.

------
sohinsshah
Excellent! And NYC is contributing to this big time!! REad more here:
[http://valuationapp.info/2012/12/09/the-startup-scenario-
in-...](http://valuationapp.info/2012/12/09/the-startup-scenario-in-new-york-
city/)

------
sabinas98
Entereprenuers are hardest working bunch. We dream, we think big, we want to
make the difference in the big world. We innovate, we create some off the best
new products. Thank you Angelist and everyone else who supports us!

------
bshahian
<https://angel.co/bedabroad> is the manifestation of your vision.

------
HockeyPlayer
"Delivering innovation at scale" is exactly what let McDonald's grow like few
companies before or since.

------
charlieok
Just have to ask... what is the author's complaint with McDonalds? If he has
one, he should include it.

~~~
skotzko
I think Nivi's point is that McDonald's — while certainly a successful
business at scale — doesn't do much to improve humanity. Just a guess.

------
bglaw1
Wait until cognitive computing becomes THE big thing and space suits begin to
make sense.

